
Google’s Beta Love May Die In Fight For Enterprise Customers - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/20/googles-beta-love-may-die-in-fight-for-enterprise-customers/
======
theoneill
Surely they should decide this by measuring something, like they did with the
shades of blue, rather than just based on people's opinions in meetings.

~~~
wmf
Hah, I can just imagine the confusion when Gmail is beta for some users and
not beta for others.

